# ""

## salamandric

,  art_b,          .        ,  
	         Individual Fashion Expo IV   
  Gothic, Lolita & Punk fashion event.   (. ゴスロリ ,  . GothLoli) -  , 
             .    
  - (Lolita).  : ,   ,    
   (-    ):  ,    , ,  , ,
    .  : , , 
  http://www.pofig.com/pictures/1315-j...y-16-foto.html http://www.pofig.com/pictures/1315-j...y-16-foto.html 
   .            ,     . 

 
          .                                                         ( )        .                     http://www.pofig.com/pictures/1315-j...y-16-foto.html
  
[COLOR="RoyalBlue"]

----------

. 
      -  .  -          .    ...      .  ,   ,    ,     .  
 -          .    -       .               .

----------


## art_b

, ,    ,      ?  -   , -   - ...     . ,  ,   ,   ,  ,   . ,      ,     ,     -...

----------


## steam

http://lurkmore.ru/ http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ 
       .    .      " ". http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2605145/?from_member           .

----------


## V00D00People

*nevodka,PLATEN,steam,art_b, Kronko*      ,        -   ,         (      ).

----------


## art_b



----------


## V00D00People

: 
     .    . 
      "  ". 
  ,       ,  .  -    ,      -    .   

> 

  . ,    ?   ? 
 ,,         " "...

----------


## admin

,    (  )               (      ).  *steam*,       򳺿 ,  ?   

> -    ,       .

        ?      0 .   

> (1995)  ,      ,  ,   ,    , ,   ,  - .   *   ,   ,   ,      ,    ,          ,     .* 
>          ,   ,    ,   ,   ,        , ,  ,          (     ).          .           .        ,    ,         ,     .           ?  ** 
>        ,         ,     ,         ..    ,     , - , , , , ,  , -     ,       ?       ,    ,                . , ,   ,   ,           .   ,  ,      ,      ,   ?     ,         ,    ,      .        ,      . 
>  ,    ,       :   -     -,        ,  ,     ,           - , , ,     .          ,      .      ,  - ,  -    ,       .             ,         . 
> ()

       ,     ,        ,     ,           . 
      ,      :  . 
  
    ..,    :  .  
  ,  *nevodka* *salamandric*.    ,  -   -,     .
       :        ?

----------


## nevodka

--!    , !   *fragov*,        -   .
      , ?        -,    .
  -     ,

----------


## admin

> *fragov*,        -   .
>       , ?        -,    .
>   -     ,

              ,        ? 
 - ,       ,     .      ,     --.   ,       "".

----------

,   ,   - . 

> 

   ,        ,   .  ?    ,  art_b,  .    -    ""  ,   -           (, ).        .

----------


## salamandric

> Salamandric,  -   ?

               .  .     .

----------


## art_b

> .  .     .

  ,  .    ,   ,   ..     .       .  !

----------


## PLATEN

,     salamandri   .

----------


## Maya

!  -... 
    ,     ,      !  ,   !!! :)    !! :)

----------


## nevodka

*Maya*,       , ,       ,    ,    .
  ,        ,  !    ! ,   - !

----------


## RAMM

(  ) ,        ?  
   - ,     ,
     ?    ?

----------


## Maya

> *Maya*,       , ,       ,    ,    .
>   ,        ,  !    ! ,   - !

       ,    ? ? 
    ?       .             ?      ,   ,  ?  ,   ,   , ,  - ?     ,   ...  ,   ,           ,     ?   ,    ,    ,    ,   ... 
      ,    ,         ...      ,   ... ,        ...     ,     ....     ...        ?   ,  ,    ?       ... 
P.S.  -     ,     ...

----------


## nevodka

*Maya*,    ,         . .      , .          ,          .
  .
\\ ,          ,   . (  ,   - ).

----------


## Mr.Kronko

*Maya*,       !!!

    : "   !      "
   !       12 .     
     ?!
      !   *nevodka*,

----------


## rust

....

----------


## art_b

...   .    http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3128259/

----------


## V00D00People

*art_b*,   ...    ...

----------


## AnnaVel

...  ,     http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3048351/?from_member http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2823092/?from_member 
          ,      ,      -   .

----------


## V00D00People

-   ,  ... 
 ,    ,      ...

----------


## Mr.Kronko

!!!   ??

----------


## art_b

> -   ,  ... 
>  ,    ,      ...

   ,  (..  ,    ).       ...

----------

:  http://www.regina.ru/main?page=artis...=showid&pic=26 http://www.regina.ru/main?page=artis...=showid&pic=27

----------


## AnnaVel

.

----------


## fabulist

""  -     .
,   ,    .   , ,  ,    ,      .       ,        -         , .
 -,   ,            .   ,     .  ,            .
      ,     "" -        . 
p.s. ,      .    .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ....

  , ""    .
        .
    .
        "   "  * -  (64,,420,.) http://kladoffka.iboards.ru/viewtopi...B8%D1%82%D0%B0*   

> -   ,  ... 
>  ,    ,      ...

   ...
     ...   ...
       ?

----------


## art_b

*Transd*,  .

----------


## nevodka

*art_b*,      ,   !

----------


## Mr.Kronko



----------


## o_ma

.. 
29-        http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/14707/

----------


## art_b

,   .

----------


## V00D00People

> ,   .

  ,        \...

----------


## art_b

> ,        \...

  , . , ,  .

----------


## AlexDS

,  "". ,      ""    .

----------


## Lera

....  ..... ,       .  
       .

----------


## RAMM

.

----------


## nevodka

4    http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/17065/   

> *cethy11* 
>   .         .     . 
>    ,    ?
>         .
>       , 
>      .

----------


## V00D00People

,    "-"          ...

----------


## 23q

> ,    "-"          ...

    - ?       http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/17065/ ??
       .

----------


## V00D00People

> - ?       http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/17065/ ??
>        .

  ,    ,    ...

----------


## nickeler

, ?   ,  ,   .     .

----------

